

Google to hand over intercepted data to European regulators - cwan
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/db664044-6f43-11df-9f43-00144feabdc0.html

======
superdavid
It's amazing that only in 2010 are we reaching the point where the vast
amounts of information that are inherently made public (like SSIDs) are
actually sensitive information.

Long gone are the days when public policy could be dictated by what people
specifically made public or private by opting to publish it (in a newspaper,
for example) or not.

As a society, I don't think we quite know how to handle this. Technically,
this information is public by definition, but having it used like this by a
corporation just doesn't "feel right" to most people.

